# Yo Beat Open Letter to Burton



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone read the Yo Beat open letter to Burton?

An Open Letter to Jake and Donna Burton Carpenter


Your thoughts on this?


Appears that these are the people that they are talking about
https://i.instagram.com/ivankoloff/

https://i.instagram.com/amdacyshyn/


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i have no idea if this is legit but supposedly the guys who started Rome snowboards left burton because they felt burton had gone too corporate or something like that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh wasn't a matter of too corporate with Rome, just felt they needed something else in their life. 

Here's the issue no one seems to care about. An "Anonymous" letter sent from and to in Portland, right before back to school/back to shred season. For a website that traffic has been down and about the biggest and easiest target in snowboarding. Yobeat has done this before. 

Are their points that are very factual? Definitely and I might call a few of my friends from Burton and see what they think. But the bigger thing is the fact that snowboarding is suffering through a mid life identity crisis and everyone is full blown butt hurt. 

Wednesday or Thursday I'll toss up some thoughts on this after I get done traveling.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

A couple of my former relatively well placed burton employee buddies seem to be backing this letter. I can't speak first hand but the whole thing makes me laugh a little. Sounds like burton has a couple of shit leapords at their helm.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting. Perhaps, the larger an organization is, the more dysfunctional it is ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Redline said:


> A couple of my former relatively well placed burton employee buddies seem to be backing this letter. I can't speak first hand but the whole thing makes me laugh a little. Sounds like burton has a couple of shit leapords at their helm.












What other insight do you have Mr. Lahey?


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

At the bottom of the linked article in the comments, they name the two people and have links to their instagram accounts. 

I don't know anything about the situation but I thought it was odd that I had to go through 100+ photos before I found any photos of snowboarding or Burton. Yeah, it is summer but if I worked at Burton, I'm pretty sure I would have something to share that is snowboarding related each week.

PS - Don't judge me because I spent 10 minutes on his instagram account  I'm putting off a honey do project...I needed to kill some time :hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Smells like bullshit trash talk.
This pretty much makes me want to buy only Burton stuff.

If the "author" truly wanted to "help" Burton and the "industry", they would have sent a non-anonymous letter to a specific Burton person.........


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

"Burton shrinking and/or imploding threatens the entire snowboarding industry"


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Seriously, listen to the conversations going on at any job and tell me how many of them are positive towards management. I'm not saying there isn't an issue. But lets all admit we live in a society where people love to bitch.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Work for yourself. Stay core and always be poor! Only thing that matters in snowboarding. Bills? Who cares about those you got social currency!


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

d2cycles said:


> At the bottom of the linked article in the comments, they name the two people and have links to their instagram accounts.
> 
> I don't know anything about the situation but I thought it was odd that I had to go through 100+ photos before I found any photos of snowboarding or Burton. Yeah, it is summer but if I worked at Burton, I'm pretty sure I would have something to share that is snowboarding related each week.
> 
> PS - Don't judge me because I spent 10 minutes on his instagram account  I'm putting off a honey do project...I needed to kill some time :hairy:


I'm with you.

For the part I don't care as burton (boards) lost me when they replaced the malolo with the barracuda years ago and pussified most of their decks to al dente noodles --- I do like the ak stuff and think they're top of the heap(with NOW) in bindings so I have no axes to grind....

But I spent 5 minutes as you did on the instagram --- There's pretty much nothing that shows anything snowboarding on his and a few randoms on hers of the brand. The guy looks like a homeless bike messenger and the girls looks like a younger, half ass donatella Versace wannabee. -- Do they even ride?

But that doesn't mean they don't do their jobs.

There's probably some truth intertwined with disgruntled employees BS and in the end, nothing will come out of it.

Any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

BFBF said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with BA


how many sides are you taking here?


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

If I were Jake Burton, I'd give a shit only if my share value went down.

Douchebags or not, are they making money?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Transworld Snow got a copy sent to them as well. Someone has an axe to grind. I don't know if Burton ever really gave a shit about snowboarding other than to profit off of it and control market share. Fuck em.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If burton is able to sell life style clothing year round then their cash flow will be year round, rather than just seasonally. Seems like a legit business decision to me. 

Increase cash flow, new markets, new source of revenue = $$$$


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> Looks like Transworld Snow got a copy sent to them as well. Someone has an axe to grind. I don't know if Burton ever really gave a shit about snowboarding other than to profit off of it and control market share. Fuck em.


I'll know tomorrow if I got one sent to me once I get back to CO. 

You're talking Burton the guys that sets up a phantom company to send cease and desists to companies over using the word Snowboard.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone read this update ? It honestly sounds made up or not actually from Jake & Donna. A very odd response if it is legit

http://http://yobeat.com/2015/08/26/jake-and-donna-respond/


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Has anyone read this update ? It honestly sounds made up or not actually from Jake & Donna. A very odd response if it is legit
> 
> http://http://yobeat.com/2015/08/26/jake-and-donna-respond/



Sounds like the biggest pile of horseshit I've ever read, and after posting that without even alluding to the fact that it may not be legit, yobeat has lost the morsel of credibility they had in my book.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

What made you think it was an odd response? I happen to like Burton products, but my point of view on the response has nothing to do with their products and comes more from the perspective of leadership. I thought it was an appropriate response to their employees for a few reasons: 
1) Shows Jake and Donna holding themselves accountable and taking ownership of the decisions.
2) Reassures employees that they are paying attention and haven't let the company run on auto pilot while Jake fought cancer and the immune system disorder this past year.
3) Addresses the issue head on and makes their position on the matter clear. This should help employee morale by clarifying things for those that chose to be confused.
4) Explains their point of view on expansion.
5) Closes with a picture of a strong future.

Or it could just be a really good PR person sprinkling their magical fairy dust over the real truths in the hope that their employees and fan boys will continue drinking the kool-aid and go back to being good little soldiers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rogue said:


> Has anyone read this update ? It honestly sounds made up or not actually from Jake & Donna. A very odd response if it is legit
> 
> http://http://yobeat.com/2015/08/26/jake-and-donna-respond/


That was an INTERNAL email that someone else decided to leak. 

This is the latest and most interesting. 

https://sports.vice.com/en_us/article/is-burton-snowboards-in-trouble

This is the quote that everyone needs to be paying attention to:

"We have revamped how we're looking at innovation," Donna continued. "We have a focused trail map that includes things people don't like, such as focusing on our biggest accounts. The reality has changed."

That last part. That is a sign of the times people.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i still don't really care. they can do whatever they want with their own brand.

one other thing, why would they put saw dust on a hotel room floor? lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Blood clean up for Burton Fight Club?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My guess is some sort of stupid themed party.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

well no wonder why the company is going down hill. everyone keeps breaking the first 2 rules of burton fight club


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Other reason for saw dust. They aren't doing coke but heroine and put it down so when everyone vomited it would be easier to clean up.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Assuming the response is real, it was pretty disappointing by Burton, as the actual issues were glossed-over and/or ignored. 

A good percentage of the comments on YoBeat seem to be pretty well informed and made by those with some actual knowledge of how the company works.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I noticed that one person commenting on the followup letter from Burton referenced and posted a link to an older "Angrysnowboarder" article to help "clarify" the facts!! :thumbsup:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> well no wonder why the company is going down hill. everyone keeps breaking the first 2 rules of burton fight club


Well, snowboarding IS going downhill.
get it? 

Anyways.... Snowboarding is going downhill and I think part of the blame is the way all these "core" companies think they are helping snowboarding by pubicly (the l is left out on purpose) bringing down Burton, or whoever else.

Like the way the letter is signed "Sincerely, Snowboarding".
Pffft. No. That's bullshit. Speak for yourselves.

And give your names by the way. Put your money were your mouths are... bet they won't, cause it's just juvenile drivel.

I didnt bother reading much of either letter... but from what i saw; when that alleged Burton letter said somethig like this is a "coward" attempt at blah blah blah... I think that sums it up and closes the matter. Because that's what it is.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The thing I hate is we are in a situation where we have no choice but to buy all Burton. Perhaps we should call for a monopoly break up of the company.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> The thing I hate is we are in a situation where we have no choice but to buy all Burton. Perhaps we should call for a monopoly break up of the company.


Really? why do we have no choice?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You can avoid burton!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Really? why do we have no choice?


Ok, I guess I was wrong in assuming a sarcasm tag isn't always necessary.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know.... I think the comments to the letter may have been more informative than the letter itself. I agree, you shouldn't sign it "sincerely, snowboarding".... but considering signing the letter with a real name may have given lawyers a target to go after (you know, "kill the messenger" and all) maybe it was the best compromise?


Edit: the Burton reply email called the letter "mean spirited" and I don't think it was at all- the initial letter didn't even name the two people, so that diffuses the mean-spirited allegation IMO right there. 

Several folks who appear to have worked there in the past or are still employed seem to back up and even give much more detail as to the problem.

I have worked for an organization in the past with some of the similar problems listed here (except the drug use) and can totally see how a dynamic like this can set up and cement itself in place. It sucks to be working under those conditions.

Burton's evolution into this "lifestyle brand" is a huge turn-off to someone like me, but I am a "retro-grouch". Be that as it may, it's more about employee well-being than if anyone thinks or cares if Coachella was a stupid idea.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Ok, I guess I was wrong in assuming a sarcasm tag isn't always necessary.


Ahhh ok hahaha

Should have added a smilie!!
:dance:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

It is "bad" for Burton to turn into a lifestyle brand.... yet it's a non-issue that Red Bull has the most sponsored riders. Seriously? :facepalm3:

Rome is 2nd and Burton 3rd BTW. Which is pretty cool. But you gotta take that with some salt n pepper as who knows what the levels of those Rome sponsors are.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

F1EA said:


> It is "bad" for Burton to turn into a lifestyle brand.... yet it's a non-issue that Red Bull has the most sponsored riders. Seriously? ....


It may, or may not, be "Bad" and I can only answer from personal perspective. For me, I think the whole concept of "lifestyle brand" is a bit obnoxious due to the question of why would anyone want to have so many aspects of their life associated with a corporation like that (with any corporation, really). It would make me embarrassed to be part of that for reasons hard to articulate here. People may as well be born with a certain corporate logo tattooed on their forehead, at the extreme end of this. I hope people don't spend too much mental energy trying to emulate what is "cool" but it may be worse to have a corporation spoon feed it to them. 

As for Red Bull, seems like an energy drink company riding the wave of attention that is snowboarding (among other "extreme" sports) . I don't drink it.

Again, the main thing I would be concerned about is that employees who depend on Burton for their living being treated decently and fairly. All the brand image stuff is superfluous to the real concern. It sounds like employees live in a world of fear at Burton from the comments. 

I don't care if Burton decides to make their own toilet paper. But if they are intimidating their employees with threat of being fired for not being a groupie, that again is the real issue. 

Hope some of this makes sense....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Lifestyle brand means nothing. Some tshirts, jackets whatever.... who cares. 
The thing is not what is Burton or anyone doing wrong to employees. It's..... if you're an employee and you dont like what's up... move on. Do your own thing and walk the walk on your own. After all, you got paid for working there, it's not like you dumped your savings to the brand and gave it your name. I mean.... the guys cant even put their name on a letter. Let alone a brand.

What is Red Bull? it's just a horrible drink from Austria. 
What are they in snowboarding for? and how can it be their participation in sb is so significant?

I personally think that's f'ed up. 
They can pump the $. Fake the cool. Milk the cow. Walk out after the little sb guys can't really compete because all they make are snowboards, and the sport dies. Move on and sponsor hula-hoop spinners, cause it's the next big thing.

Yet... some bird-brains think it's better for "snowboarding" to publicly bash on Burton for smoking ganja or whatever.... pfft.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Move on and sponsor hula-hoop spinners, cause it's the next big thing.


I'm intrigued. Have I been missing something on late night tv?:jumping1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I spent two occasions this past season with a small board manufacturer in Colorado listening to his take on the state of the industry. I don't think snowboarding will die until the snow goes away as long as there are those of us who love it. There will be small brands focused on making boards (probably too many to all get a descent share of the market, in fact). They don't need Burton (not that I think Burton should go away, to be clear), they don't even need competitions or sponsored riders. Those who love it will do it for personal reasons. They don't need to be motivated by external influences. 

Having said that, I read the letter in it's context as one from a concerned employee or ex-employee who wants to simply draw attention to members of management that seem to be very bad for the morale of the rest of the workers in the company. That stuff happens from time to time. At the organization where I work now, we had a manager like that who was directly responsible for the wrongful termination and the resignation of about 13 employees who otherwise wanted to stay with the organization. One of the people who quit did an email blast to senior management laying out all the reasons she and others had left citing the reason being this one manager. That email did not, in and of itself, lead to the eventual termination of said manager, but after about 2 more resignations, finally they saw the light and let this person go. Morale has been much better ever since. That's what it appears to me that someone is trying to do here, even if they did it somewhat anonymously.

Also, in a smaller community like Burlington, it may not be so easy to just walk away and find a new job, especially if you have a lot invested emotionally or time-wise in a company like Burton.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I'm intrigued. Have I been missing something on late night tv?:jumping1:



Oh. I take it you only watch mainstream media then... too bad. 

Dont worry...... you'll find out soon enough. Only precious few are in this core loop.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i do think whoever wrote the letter should've signed it but i suppose it's possible that they were afraid it would impact them later on when trying to get a new job. and i don't have a problem big corporations sponsoring athletes and events. without sponsors there are no events or pro riders which would translate to less videos because all those riders that make them would have to get real jobs and wouldn't have time to make all those videos.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i do think whoever wrote the letter should've signed it but i suppose it's possible that they were afraid it would impact them later on when trying to get a new job. and i don't have a problem big corporations sponsoring athletes and events. without sponsors there are no events or pro riders which would translate to less videos because all those riders that make them would have to get real jobs and wouldn't have time to make all those videos.


I don't have a problem either. But..... for some reason, some people find it's "bad for the sport" to have a snowboard brand go "lifestyle", but it's not even worth a tweet that the biggest sponsor is a whatever RB is... pumping some $ into the sport for profit. When it's the smaller brands that have had to bring it up (and keep it there) from non-existing to at least marginably profitable, by selling only snowboards.

Basically... it's ok to bring money some sponsorship $ from a drink company which will tale the profit and go what... make more drinks? a new drink? buy a new sport/athletes? 

But it is "against snowboarding" to have a snowboard brand, which has put and will put the profits right back to snowboarding by making/selling some stuff besides snowboards since before it was profitable...

That's dumb-shit thinking. 

I don't care though. I do care that media outlets that supposedly care about "snowboarding" publish this sort of dumbshit speech, when the fact is... whoever wrote this is just some dumbshit juvenile who can't even stand up for whatever it is they had to say.

Take AngrySnowboarder....... (to give a sort of household example) he says things, some good some bad about people, companies, whatever..... are they always right? nope. Maybe. Who cares? But he stands up for himself and publishes these things under his name/brand which he has put his money and effort to.

Same with brands... Neversummer, Burton, Rome, you name it.... put their name on the stuff they do. Like it or not...... they put their name to it. 

That letter, and the people who published it, are being cowards. Acting like they care about snowboarding.

Ok.... now pass me another beer!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well thanks for the shout out. 



f00bar said:


> The thing I hate is we are in a situation where we have no choice but to buy all Burton. Perhaps we should call for a monopoly break up of the company.


 SARCASM! Sadly there are people that believe this. 



F1EA said:


> Well, snowboarding IS going downhill.
> get it?
> 
> Anyways.... Snowboarding is going downhill and I think part of the blame is the way all these "core" companies think they are helping snowboarding by pubicly (the l is left out on purpose) bringing down Burton, or whoever else.
> ...


You might get sued if you name your name on the letter, but at least take the risk. I get threatened to be sued at least once a year. Still going. No one wants to deal with the headache, they just posture the threat. This comes across as an ex vindictive employee who didn't like that that the direction of the brand isn't going his way. Yes there is the mention of a hostile work environment, talking with people/friends that have/had worked there seems to be a 50/50 on how the workplace actually is. 



deagol said:


> I don't know.... I think the comments to the letter may have been more informative than the letter itself. I agree, you shouldn't sign it "sincerely, snowboarding".... but considering signing the letter with a real name may have given lawyers a target to go after (you know, "kill the messenger" and all) maybe it was the best compromise?
> 
> 
> Edit: the Burton reply email called the letter "mean spirited" and I don't think it was at all- the initial letter didn't even name the two people, so that diffuses the mean-spirited allegation IMO right there.
> ...


That "response" was an internal email. If it was a true response I think it would have addressed the public more openly. 

"Lifestyle brand" is a broad sweeping term realistically. It allows you to enter multiple markets and test the waters. Burton is not a K2/Ride or Salomon who are owned by a parent company that sell things like Coleman, Sunbeam, Louisville Slugger, etc. etc. So they have to reach out which to some looks weird, but if you compare it to the other top tier brands that are made up of a conglomerate it makes sense. 

Retro-grouch, I like that. Get off my damn chairlift!



F1EA said:


> Lifestyle brand means nothing. Some tshirts, jackets whatever.... who cares.
> The thing is not what is Burton or anyone doing wrong to employees. It's..... if you're an employee and you dont like what's up... move on. Do your own thing and walk the walk on your own. After all, you got paid for working there, it's not like you dumped your savings to the brand and gave it your name. I mean.... the guys cant even put their name on a letter. Let alone a brand.
> 
> What is Red Bull? it's just a horrible drink from Austria.
> ...


Snowboarding money is shrinking to non-existent. This is why "lifestyle" is such a thing, if snowboarding was healthy, would companies be venturing out? It's also part of the growing identity crisis snowboarding is in. There's a severe level of disconnect between snowboarders, people that go snowboarding, the medias perception of it, actual perception, who the largest demographic is, and I think I'm missing a few others here but you get the point. 

Energy drinks suck, but damn do they give good money to good people to create stuff that stokes us. They make next to no return sponsoring athletes, their money comes from bars, restaurants, grocery, and convenience stores. That's a fact. I used to work for a Red Bull distributor about 11 years ago. We would do these events/premieres/parties and our return wasn't from the people there, it was almost always a wash, but slap a display by the check out counter holy fuck that's profits for days!

Sadly snowboarding needs energy drink money, it needs Navy advertising dollars at X-Games, even Superpark which is a "core" event had to get a tire company to sponsor it because Gatorade wasn't there this year. 

I'll personally never relate to festivals I view it as a lot of people getting fucked up, polluting the environment, and being stupid. But some people that snowboard do as do some people that are into GLAMPING. So expand the reach to those people because at this point snowboarding is so fucked any sales are important. 

I'll probably have something up on the site on Monday about all this with more in depth as I've been talking to more people all weekend.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah. "Snowboarding" money is very limited. That's why i don't see the evil in snowboard companies getting $ by branching. Neither by mega giants coming in and pumping money. None of it is such a big deal, but the mega giants are the worse of the evils......

By signing a document you have to ensure it is: accurate. objective. non-damaging.

This letter was simply looking to create damage. Don't like Burton? get out.

Some dude went and shot two people at a news corp because he felt certain things..... this kind of letter is somewhat of a corporate shooting. In the end, the guy doing it looks like more of a chump actually.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a straight character assassination. The end result is what he wanted.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

what the fuck is a coachella


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> what the fuck is a coachella


SoCal hipdom's answer to Woodstock.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a straight character assassination. The end result is what he wanted.


True. 

Not sure of the result will be exactly what he wanted, but with how easy it is to manipulate the opinion... I'm pretty sure it will damage Burton more than it will help snowboarding.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> SoCal hipdom's answer to Woodstock.


hahahaha
Exactly.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Snowboarding money is shrinking to non-existent.
> 
> So expand the reach to those people because at this point snowboarding is so fucked any sales are important.
> 
> I'll probably have something up on the site on Monday about all this with more in depth as I've been talking to more people all weekend.


Can you or others elaborate more on this? Is it lack of interest, riders, too many brands or what? I ask because I think about the money I've spent on snowboarding year over year, and the people who have gotten into it at an older age that I know. Conversely, there seems to be a good amount who don't ride as much as they used too. 

I have read snowboarding is in decline, is that really true?


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Can you or others elaborate more on this? Is it lack of interest, riders, too many brands or what? I ask because I think about the money I've spent on snowboarding year over year, and the people who have gotten into it at an older age that I know. Conversely, there seems to be a good amount who don't ride as much as they used too.
> 
> I have read snowboarding is in decline, is that really true?


I keep hearing it too but I see more than ever when I ride. But....search snowboarding in decline and you will find many articles. Like this one

Why snowboarding is fading in popularity | New York Post


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> I keep hearing it too but I see more than ever when I ride. But....search snowboarding in decline and you will find many articles. Like this one
> 
> Why snowboarding is fading in popularity | New York Post


"Snowboarder Leverett Zantzinger, 19, of Barnard, Vermont, acknowledges that skiing has become more “cool” and attractive to young people in recent years, but he’s sticking with his board."

this is the work of hipsters. they're fucking up the snowboard industry. once skiing gets "too cool" snowboarding will pick up again.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> "Snowboarder Leverett Zantzinger, 19, of Barnard, Vermont, acknowledges that skiing has become more “cool” and attractive to young people in recent years, but he’s sticking with his board."
> 
> this is the work of hipsters. they're fucking up the snowboard industry. once skiing gets "too cool" snowboarding will pick up again.


This subject is related to the OP, but is worthy of its own thread. I'm going to start a new one. i would like to know where the "its losing its magic" theme is coming from and why I keep hearing that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Noreaster said:


> SoCal hipdom's answer to Woodstock.


BEST ANSWER EVER! It's like Burning Man but for the less super rich. 



Rogue said:


> Can you or others elaborate more on this? Is it lack of interest, riders, too many brands or what? I ask because I think about the money I've spent on snowboarding year over year, and the people who have gotten into it at an older age that I know. Conversely, there seems to be a good amount who don't ride as much as they used too.
> 
> I have read snowboarding is in decline, is that really true?


The small info graphics on this pretty much sum it up, granted it's not a bigger questionnaire/research. How Close to Reality are Our Instincts About Why People Don’t Ski? | SlopeFillers

But by and large the pot has shrunk since I believe it's 2004 season was the peak. This corresponds to the older Millenial and Younger Gen Xers exactly. They were the ones that made snowboarding HUGE. So you figure anyone age 28 to 38 is essentially the group that made snowboarding big. They left snowboarding for a variety of reasons i.e. military, college, job, family, etc. etc. They aren't coming back super fast to snowboarding and then you add in that the snowboarding brand image is to market to young at all costs and say fuck you, you're dead to us after the age of 24. This age group I'm talking about is the baby boomers of snowboarding much like how the baby boomers of skiing created the largest group of people that skied. So to increase numbers, we need to bring them back, we need to bring their kids with them, and their kids friends. 

This lack of rider participation directly equates to dollar amounts in snowboarding. Less sales = oh fuck slash the marketing, slash the team budget, cut costs to keep the company going, start a glamping line, etc. etc. You can see it in the size of contests, the decline in bigger funded movie projects, and how almost all "pro" snowboarders have to work 2 jobs plus do all that is required of them now. 

10 years ago so roughly 04/05 season the average rider rode 15 days a year. Today the average rider goes 6 days. 

Everyone likes to use the logic of "well I see snowboarders on the mountain all the time" or "I know people that snowboard". Cool that's your little realm, but no one looks at the bigger picture. I wish companies would send sales/marketing people to giant tent sales in every territory to gauge what consumers are buying and what they're talking about. Would be an eye opening experience. 



SkullAndXbones said:


> this is the work of hipsters. they're fucking up the snowboard industry. once skiing gets "too cool" snowboarding will pick up again.


Damn hipsters!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

big thing barely mentioned in that New York Post article that I think will be the true death of our sport (if and/or when it happens): lack of snow. Even a greater threat than hipsters.....


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

deagol said:


> big thing barely mentioned in that New York Post article that I think will be the true death of our sport (if and/or when it happens): lack of snow. Even a greater threat than hipsters.....


nothing is worse than hipsters.

*adjusts man bun and takes a sip of artisanal fair trade coffee*


----------

